# Pokemon Hoenn Club



## BlasTech (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to start a club based on the Hoenn League. The Hoenn was by far the best region ever, if not second to the Kanto.

My favorite Hoenn series, though, would be Advanced Battle. I loved the themesong and the adventures of the four (thats another thing, there were four travellers instead of three).


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is just my opinion, but Hoenn League in the games = underrated and quite fun. Hoenn League in the anime = Good Lord Max is annoying, maniacal, and rude beyond what I can stand from Pokemon. And, well, May wasn't as good as Misty imo. The good thing though... Dawn was worse.

I bet there are at least some people here who did like the Hoenn League series (plural) of the show, and who also like the games (which I _love_ and still play Ruby Version). So, I don't think this'll be a dud. I'm just not exactly interested if you're focusing on the anime. Good luck!


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome!!! Way to go Tech. I love the Hoenn series, particulary Advanced Battle. I love the song because it summed up all Ash was in those days, Unbeatable and Awesome

Also, May was an awesome character. She really could become a Pokemon Master just like Ash and had really cool Pokemon. (Combuskan ftw)

Unfortunantly, when I first watched Advanced Battle, I was a young Pokemon Fan, so I didn't know what was going on. I really wish they bring it back. (Boomerang in my area keeps replaying Johto rather than moving on to Hoenn)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Hoenn's pretty cool, though my favorite region is probably johto. Still, hoenn is pretty nastalgiac for me. In both good and bad ways, though i think i treasure all of it. So i'm in.

I like a lot of hoenn pokemon too :) Skitty, Jirachi, Absol, Plusle, Minun, Altaria, Milotic, Mightyena, Treecko's line, Ralts' line, Beautifly...Skitty and Jirachi are probably my favorites, tho :3


----------

